# I finally made it!



## bennylava (Jan 22, 2008)

A friend of mine told me about this site and I've been trying to join for months! Everytime I tried, my log in either wouldn't let me reply to anything, or I'd get an email saying that my registration didn't meet their requirements!
Thank you to the person who approved me.


----------



## Shogun (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome, BL!


I hope you brought your "First row of a Gallager show" gear!


----------



## bennylava (Jan 22, 2008)

I'll have to dig it out of the closet. It's in there somewhere.....wait, where did all this sausage come from? What's that doing in there?


----------



## Shogun (Jan 22, 2008)

And you may ask yourself
Where did these sausage come from?
And you may ask yourself
Is there a Kosher Pork alternative?
And you may ask yourself
Am I right? ...am I wrong?
And you may tell yourself
My god!... I need some Bacon!


----------



## bennylava (Jan 22, 2008)

Someone told me I'd be drooling over this sausage. 

I was going to post a picture but I'm not allowed to yet.


----------



## maineman (Jan 22, 2008)

Shogun said:


> And you may ask yourself
> Where did these sausage come from?
> And you may ask yourself
> Is there a Kosher Pork alternative?
> ...



same as it ever was...same as it ever was... same as it EVER was


----------



## bennylava (Jan 22, 2008)

Dang you and your photo posting ability.


----------



## Shogun (Jan 22, 2008)

im just glad you all caught the Talking Heads joke.  Do you know how difficult it is to find images of that video?


----------



## bennylava (Jan 22, 2008)

I got it too. I'm old you know.  
Remember that Rich Hall sketch from SNL? 
What did you do, go to youtube and do a screen capture?


----------



## Shogun (Jan 22, 2008)

google


it's what's for dinner.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jan 22, 2008)

I have that video ingrained into my consciousness because it played over and over and over on MTV when MTV was new. 

It was listen and see the Talking Heads...or go without.


----------



## bennylava (Jan 22, 2008)

And you may tell yourself this is not my beautiful house, this is not my beautiful wife.


----------



## Shogun (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm sure we can all agree that David Byrne is no dancer.


----------



## bennylava (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Shogun (Jan 22, 2008)

His taylor must not use his prescribed eye glasses!


----------



## bennylava (Jan 22, 2008)

Didn't you know, big shoulder pads were in back then.


----------



## Paulie (Jan 22, 2008)

bennylava said:


> Didn't you know, big shoulder pads were in back then.



In case you guys haven't noticed, the 80's have managed to creep back into society like a sneaky little weasel.

And not just in a pop culture sense.


----------



## Shogun (Jan 22, 2008)

Time to re-invest in Aquanet!


although, will it really be the same from a pump spray than an aerosol can?


----------



## AllieBaba (Jan 22, 2008)

Shoulder pads and sparkly head bands are back in style???

Multi-purple and teal eyeshadow?

Sequined and beaded jackets? (Did they ever really go out?)

Pencil legged trousers?

Bobby socks with pumps and mini skirts in non-matching shades?

Shiny fake leather ties?

Red leather padded-shoulder jackets with matching pants...for guys????

Tell me it ain't so.


----------



## bennylava (Jan 22, 2008)

Skinny jeans were just the start.


----------



## Shogun (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey, as long as the greatest hair style ever is on it's way back I don't care!

http://www.ratemymullet.com/show.php?id=40


----------



## bennylava (Jan 22, 2008)

Some people even wore mullets into the 90's. That's just what I heard.


----------



## Gunny (Jan 23, 2008)

bennylava said:


> Some people even wore mullets into the 90's. That's just what I heard.



There STILL some people wearing mullets.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jan 23, 2008)

My daughter's one of them. She took the scissors into the bathroom and gave herself and her brother haircuts.

His hair was so short it just looks like somebody shaved (badly) the top of his head.

She has bangs and side thingies now.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 29, 2008)

80's nothing.  Yesterday I saw a lady in a pony tail, poodle skirt, and ankle chain.  Either she was headed for a costume party or we're about to be innundated by a 50's invasion.


----------



## politicsezine (Jun 30, 2008)

Just joined, but looking forward to talking here more often.

If you Google Politics eZine you'll find our website with lots of info and opinions on a variety of political subjects.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 30, 2008)

Welcome Politic.  The water's fine but watch out for the jelly fish and sharks.


----------



## ummmmmm (Jul 24, 2021)

I'm new here, from the land of ummmmm.  Hoping for discussion among serious adult-type people rather than mindless partisan talking points.  Problem is, one party has lost touch with rationality in the last few years IMO, and I don't know how to simultaneously respect all views, as if all are equally valid, yet maintain any semblance of reality-based respectful discussion.  I have no answer here, just cruising sites to see if anyone else does and, if so, to have honest discussions among people who want to make America better through means other than overthrowing our government. Within those parameters, I'm all ears.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 24, 2021)

ummmmmm said:


> I'm new here, from the land of ummmmm.  Hoping for discussion among serious adult-type people rather than mindless partisan talking points.  Problem is, one party has lost touch with rationality in the last few years IMO, and I don't know how to simultaneously respect all views, as if all are equally valid, yet maintain any semblance of reality-based respectful discussion.  I have no answer here, just cruising sites to see if anyone else does and, if so, to have honest discussions among people who want to make America better through means other than overthrowing our government. Within those parameters, I'm all ears.


Howdy Doody!

Everyone here wants to overthrow the government and we will! It's called---election!


----------



## ummmmmm (Jul 24, 2021)

Hossfly said:


> Howdy Doody!
> 
> Everyone here wants to overthrow the government and we will! It's called---election!


Thanks for the howdy, hossfly.  That kind of overthrow, where voters pick a different leader, I am absolutely all for.  Doesn't matter if I agree with their choice, the process is correct.  The other kind of overthrow, where someone loses but tries to block the winner and keep the loser in power, is where I oppose "overthrow".  This is not about whose supporters are most violent and can lie the most, it is about the person voters actually chose.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 24, 2021)

ummmmmm said:


> The other kind of overthrow, where someone loses but tries to block the winner and keep the loser in power, is where I oppose "overthrow".


This is why it's an election..if it is done fairly with no cheating, hiding of ballots, dead people voting, etc. Until a better method of voting is discovered or utilized...this will continue to happen.


----------



## ummmmmm (Jul 24, 2021)

Gracie said:


> This is why it's an election..if it is done fairly with no cheating, hiding of ballots, dead people voting, etc. Until a better method of voting is discovered or utilized...this will continue to happen.


Thanks, my only caveat would be that outside of random "elections" with a dozen or so voters, no nation has ever had an election with NO misconduct etc.  The question is not whether every one of the 210 million or so votes was perfectly counted -- no society, private business, or whatever could ever meet that ludicrously demanding test.  It is whether the inevitable errors were statistically insignificant, vs. being both statistically significant and biased in a single direction that changed the outcome.  This question is not addressed by having partisan groups do partisan "recounts."  Dozens of judges, election officials (including R election officials), and so forth all have said that did not happen.  Those who refuse to believe it seem to be just pounding on the foundations of democracy indefinitely hoping someone (anyone) will eventually tell them the pre-determined conclusion they demand to hear.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 24, 2021)

ummmmmm said:


> Thanks, my only caveat would be that outside of random "elections" with a dozen or so voters, no nation has ever had an election with NO misconduct etc.  The question is not whether every one of the 210 million or so votes was perfectly counted -- no society, private business, or whatever could ever meet that ludicrously demanding test.  It is whether the inevitable errors were statistically insignificant, vs. being both statistically significant and biased in a single direction that changed the outcome.  This question is not addressed by having partisan groups do partisan "recounts."  Dozens of judges, election officials (including R election officials), and so forth all have said that did not happen.  Those who refuse to believe it seem to be just pounding on the foundations of democracy indefinitely hoping someone (anyone) will eventually tell them the pre-determined conclusion they demand to hear.


There is NO WAY..and I mean NO WAY, 210 million people voted for a man with dementia. No way. And judges, courts, election officials can all be bribed. Happens every day. NO WAY are americans THAT crazy to vote in someone that is lost in his head. Nope. And nothing..NOTHING will ever change my mind about that.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 24, 2021)

Gracie said:


> There is NO WAY..and I mean NO WAY, 210 million people voted for a man with dementia. No way. And judges, courts, election officials can all be bribed. Happens every day. NO WAY are americans THAT crazy to vote in someone that is lost in his head. Nope. And nothing..NOTHING will ever change my mind about that.


----------



## hjmick (Jul 24, 2021)

ummmmmm said:


> Hoping for discussion among serious adult-type people rather than mindless partisan talking points.




Move along now... there's nothing to see here...


----------



## DudleySmith (Jul 24, 2021)

Gracie said:


> There is NO WAY..and I mean NO WAY, 210 million people voted for a man with dementia. No way. And judges, courts, election officials can all be bribed. Happens every day. NO WAY are americans THAT crazy to vote in someone that is lost in his head. Nope. And nothing..NOTHING will ever change my mind about that.



Yeah, and no way they swept a lot of Republicans into the House but didn't vote for the head of the ticket, either. Trump was personally more popular than the GOP.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 24, 2021)

ummmmmm said:


> rather than mindless partisan talking points.


Welcome.

Sorry... only mindless partisan talking points are available at this time...feel free to add your own.


----------



## EvMetro (Jul 24, 2021)

ummmmmm said:


> I'm new here, from the land of ummmmm.  Hoping for discussion among serious adult-type people rather than mindless partisan talking points.  Problem is, one party has lost touch with rationality in the last few years IMO, and I don't know how to simultaneously respect all views, as if all are equally valid, yet maintain any semblance of reality-based respectful discussion.  I have no answer here, just cruising sites to see if anyone else does and, if so, to have honest discussions among people who want to make America better through means other than overthrowing our government. Within those parameters, I'm all ears.


You should start an introduction thread.


----------



## beautress (Jul 24, 2021)

bennylava said:


> A friend of mine told me about this site and I've been trying to join for months! Everytime I tried, my log in either wouldn't let me reply to anything, or I'd get an email saying that my registration didn't meet their requirements!
> Thank you to the person who approved me.


Welcome to USMB, Benny. Hope that you enjoy the boards.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jul 24, 2021)

ummmmmm said:


> I'm new here, from the land of ummmmm.  Hoping for discussion among serious adult-type people rather than mindless partisan talking points.  Problem is, one party has lost touch with rationality in the last few years IMO, and I don't know how to simultaneously respect all views, as if all are equally valid, yet maintain any semblance of reality-based respectful discussion.  I have no answer here, just cruising sites to see if anyone else does and, if so, to have honest discussions among people who want to make America better through means other than overthrowing our government. Within those parameters, I'm all ears.


Every one I've ever seen here that hopes for discussions among adult-type people leaves a very confused train wreck. Welcome and just a heads up.


----------



## DudleySmith (Jul 24, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> Every one I've ever seen here that hopes for discussions among adult-type people leaves a very confused train wreck. Welcome and just a heads up.



Sometimes they break out in there among all the troll posts.


----------



## playtime (Jul 24, 2021)

ummmmmm said:


> I'm new here, from the land of ummmmm.



been there.  many times....



ummmmmm said:


> Hoping for discussion among serious adult-type people rather than mindless partisan talking points.



okey dokey.


ummmmmm said:


> Problem is, one party has lost touch with rationality in the last few years IMO,




that is a fact, jack.


ummmmmm said:


> and I don't know how to simultaneously respect all views,



i can say for myself, i reject cray cray.



ummmmmm said:


> as if all are equally valid, yet maintain any semblance of reality-based respectful discussion.



wow -  that's reasonable.



ummmmmm said:


> I have no answer here, just cruising sites to see if anyone else does



i'm just trying to maintain sanity.



ummmmmm said:


> and, if so, to have honest discussions among people who want to make America better



hello.




ummmmmm said:


> through means other than overthrowing our government.



facts will come out.  let the truth come out.



ummmmmm said:


> Within those parameters, I'm all ears.



hello.


----------



## playtime (Jul 24, 2021)

Gracie said:


> There is NO WAY..and I mean NO WAY, 210 million people voted for a man with dementia. No way. And judges, courts, election officials can all be bribed. Happens every day. NO WAY are americans THAT crazy to vote in someone that is lost in his head. Nope. And nothing..NOTHING will ever change my mind about that.


----------



## hjmick (Jul 24, 2021)

Gracie said:


> There is NO WAY..and I mean NO WAY, 210 million people voted for a man with dementia. No way. And judges, courts, election officials can all be bribed. Happens every day. NO WAY are americans THAT crazy to vote in someone that is lost in his head. Nope. And nothing..NOTHING will ever change my mind about that.




That's right, they voted for Biden instead...

Except me. I voted Jorgensen...and I sleep just fine...


----------



## Gracie (Jul 24, 2021)

hjmick said:


> That's right, they voted for Biden instead...
> 
> Except me. I voted Jorgensen...and I sleep just fine...


So...why didn't you vote for Biden? Do tell.


----------



## ummmmmm (Jul 24, 2021)

Missourian said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Sorry... only mindless partisan talking points are available at this time...feel free to add your own.


That's too bad, but from most of the stuff in my inbox seems like an honest and accurate assessment, which I appreciate.


----------



## ummmmmm (Jul 24, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> You should start an introduction thread.


Don't know what that is.  Also don't like calling attention to myself, if it involves that, but whatever.


----------



## EvMetro (Jul 25, 2021)

ummmmmm said:


> Don't know what that is.  Also don't like calling attention to myself, if it involves that, but whatever.


An introduction thread starts just like this thread did if you go back to post one, except that it is in your own.


----------



## miketx (Jul 25, 2021)

bennylava said:


> A friend of mine told me about this site and I've been trying to join for months! Everytime I tried, my log in either wouldn't let me reply to anything, or I'd get an email saying that my registration didn't meet their requirements!
> Thank you to the person who approved me.


If you don't meet the requirements how do you explain me?


----------



## the other mike (Jul 25, 2021)

Paulie said:


> In case you guys haven't noticed, the 80's have managed to creep back into society like a sneaky little weasel.
> 
> And not just in a pop culture sense.


The 80s rocked buddy..... that would be awesome. With the exception of the neoconservative/ neoliberal takeover of our government and AIDs, the 80s was one of the best decades ever.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 25, 2021)

Hossfly said:


> Howdy Doody!
> 
> Everyone here wants to overthrow the government and we will! It's called---election!


We had one.  You lost.


----------



## playtime (Jul 25, 2021)

miketx said:


> how do you explain me?





*you're the frooyist of the froo froos ever in the history of ever.*

*FACT!*


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jul 25, 2021)

bennylava said:


> A friend of mine told me about this site and I've been trying to join for months! Everytime I tried, my log in either wouldn't let me reply to anything, or I'd get an email saying that my registration didn't meet their requirements!
> Thank you to the person who approved me.


I would be leery of calling a person who referred you here, a friend.


----------



## beautress (Jul 25, 2021)

ummmmmm said:


> I'm new here, from the land of ummmmm.  Hoping for discussion among serious adult-type people rather than mindless partisan talking points.  Problem is, one party has lost touch with rationality in the last few years IMO, and I don't know how to simultaneously respect all views, as if all are equally valid, yet maintain any semblance of reality-based respectful discussion.  I have no answer here, just cruising sites to see if anyone else does and, if so, to have honest discussions among people who want to make America better through means other than overthrowing our government. Within those parameters, I'm all ears.


Welcome to USMB, ummmmmm. Hope you enjoy the boards. When "lolitics" make you go into your ummmmmm state, there is a great coffee lounge, challenging word games, a music forum for all kinds, good stock market, science discussions, and a garage for all sorts of things you like to talk about for the price of simply keying in your theme du jour. If you care to be in the good graces of the moderators, however, please read titles to make sure they don't have to close your multi-repeated thema thread. Use the search engine first. I've seen people get upset with the mods when they simply started the umpteenth same thread. We've all done it a time or teo over the years, but on days we have leventy eleven members online, it is quite a task for one or two mods have to take down or combine eight different threads on the same discussion event.

That said, it pays to read thread titles for five or ten minutes to help the moderators help you to help yourself to a good transition.

Keep your chin up when things don't go your way, and again, welcome to the boards.


----------



## beautress (Jul 25, 2021)

Angelo said:


> The 80s rocked buddy..... that would be awesome. With the exception of the neoconservative/ neoliberal takeover of our government and AIDs, the 80s was one of the best decades ever.


Outta the park, Mr. Angelo!


----------



## beautress (Jul 25, 2021)

playtime said:


> *you're the frooyist of the froo froos ever in the history of ever.
> 
> FACT!*


Yebbut Mr. miketx teaches people how to give and take insults with no tears and no anger down in the Fire Zone. I'm proud of him for his tireless rants, pranks, and one upsmanship sans any revenge seeking. 

He's great for getting newcomers educated in the frivolous fun of speaking one's mind and leaving with a little caramel taste in one's psyche. And while I'm at it, three cheers for miketx, USMB's goodwill insults guru. 

 ​


----------



## playtime (Jul 26, 2021)

beautress said:


> Yebbut Mr. miketx teaches people how to give and take insults with no tears and no anger down in the Fire Zone. I'm proud of him for his tireless rants, pranks, and one upsmanship sans any revenge seeking.
> 
> He's great for getting newcomers educated in the frivolous fun of speaking one's mind and leaving with a little caramel taste in one's psyche. And while I'm at it, three cheers for miketx, USMB's goodwill insults guru.
> 
> ​



he's harmless.

as pretty much all froo froos are.


----------



## beautress (Jul 26, 2021)

playtime said:


> he's harmless.
> 
> as pretty much all froo froos are.


I think he's a really good man who is devoted to life, family and friends. And he has a sense of humor about politics, which have become uber whackier and whackier since mafia women have expropriated airforce planes for personal use and not for the common good either.


----------



## playtime (Jul 26, 2021)

beautress said:


> I think he's a really good man who is devoted to life, family and friends. And he has a sense of humor about politics, which have become uber whackier and whackier since mafia women have expropriated airforce planes for personal use and not for the common good either.



if you say so.


----------

